# UK to USA holiday home then open guest house



## Blakeandindia (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

First time using this forum... I work offshore, but am still a UK resident, i have an American girlfriend who i also work with (no intentions to marry just yet!!) who has a fairly good wage but owes a lot on student loans so has no real savings, i will have around $80,000 to put down as a deposit. We are planning on buying a house on the north western side of USA, renting it out for a while and then eventually moving there and opening a b&b or guest house. 

So my questions:

- I would like to get a Mortgage under my name, but without getting a visa (Wells Fargo seem to be the best bet on this one)

- Can i rent out a property under my name without any visa's (in terms of making earnings in the US, but not having any sort of working visa)

- To then live and work in the property as a guest house that would be under my name, would i have to get a resident visa/green card? 

- I have no property in the UK, nor do i have any credit cards or any other loans, i have never been in any type of debt and so have no credit rating. Would this effect anything?

We have found some great properties in some areas we would like to start as an investment and then start a small guest house business, but i just want to know if this is realistic without getting married and getting a green card!!? 

Any help would be really appreciated

Many thanks,

Blake


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Blake you presented a phledora of issues and questions:>)

a) "we" - is the mortgage supposed to be in "we" and what if there is no more "we"
b) It will be expensive to get a mortgage with your scenario.
c) B&B does not mean a visa for you. I will glaldy get you in touch with some folks who went that route and might share experiences.
d) What do you know about running a business such as B&B in the US? Have you googled some of the respective US organizations?
e) Check into US investor visa (travel.state.gov and uscis.gov) to get details on running a business an living in the US. 
f) You can have property, business, income - as long as you propperly report it - but no right to reside, work or visit.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Blakeandindia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First time using this forum... I work offshore, but am still a UK resident, i have an American girlfriend who i also work with (no intentions to marry just yet!!) who has a fairly good wage but owes a lot on student loans so has no real savings, i will have around $80,000 to put down as a deposit. We are planning on buying a house on the north western side of USA, renting it out for a while and then eventually moving there and opening a b&b or guest house.
> 
> ...


Unless you get a Green card via marriage or a work visa you have no legal way to stay and live permanently in the US.

Do you really want to put down your life savings on a property which you can only visit legally for up to 3 months at a time on the VWP?

You need to get the visa first.


----------



## Blakeandindia (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the speedy replies, much appreciated. 

Maybe i should have included some more info... So i work on boats and will not get more than 2 months off per year to spend time in the property, eventually (maybe in 2-3 years or more) i would like to make a life change and start a b&b (we have some interesting ideas for it!!) 

I would like to get a mortgage and rent out a property as a holiday home/vacation rental which would then later become the same property for the b&b. 

When i say "we" i am talking about my girlfriend and i, and as much as i hope we stay together and get married, etc, i would like to plan this out as my own investment under my name as i have the funds and i would like to know if this would be possible/practical being from the UK. I am sure all this would become a lot easier if (or when) we get married and i get a green card. 

Also, if you know of people who have similar experiences and that can help, please send there details over or visa versa. I would love to hear from them.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I would start by finding out if you could get a mortgage in today's economic climate.

People who are permanently resident in the US have a difficult enough time, so no point in having these great ideas if it all falls flat because you cannot get a mortgage

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Blakeandindia said:


> Wow, thanks for the speedy replies, much appreciated.
> 
> Maybe i should have included some more info... So i work on boats and will not get more than 2 months off per year to spend time in the property, eventually (maybe in 2-3 years or more) i would like to make a life change and start a b&b (we have some interesting ideas for it!!)
> 
> ...


Please quit texting and use sentences:>)
You will have a very hard time to find a bank to offer a mortgage on commercial or investment property to someone with no US credit history. I did not want to say none. Green card will not change anything. 

Google US b&b association. They may be able to she some light on legal requirements, insurance, day to day operations.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

B&B will not give you a temporary work visa or will not be sufficient for an investment visa. Know a couple of people who tried, even with $150,000 cash investment, but they were rejected!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

EVHB said:


> B&B will not give you a temporary work visa or will not be sufficient for an investment visa. Know a couple of people who tried, even with $150,000 cash investment, but they were rejected!


Fortunately for some you are not correct. There are B&B owners on investor visas. That 150k is not sufficient to start and run a B&B is understandable. OP can contact the national association in regards to licensure and running a B&B. I rather not post links as a persons immigration status is a very personal matter.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you can in fact get an E-2 visa with a B&B ..this award winning place was originally run by a couple on an E-2 Chester Vermont Bed and Breakfast, Bed Breakfast Okemo Vermont

of course after a few years the State dept found out they did not employ enough people and they were forced to sell up 

its a hard business


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> you can in fact get an E-2 visa with a B&B ..this award winning place was originally run by a couple on an E-2 Chester Vermont Bed and Breakfast, Bed Breakfast Okemo Vermont
> 
> of course after a few years the State dept found out they did not employ enough people and they were forced to sell up
> 
> its a hard business


Please be concise. E2 is based upon very specific requirements. One is re-application within guidelines.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That was what the people I know was told: that a B&B with a $150,000 investment would not have the potential to create substantial work opportunities for Americans. And that was one of the conditions to get the visa.
But I do know people who invested less monney into buying a hotel, and they got approved.
So it probably depends on:
- who is looking at your case
- where you want to start this business
- if they trust you are have enough knowledge to run such a business in a succesful manner.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

EVHB said:


> That was what the people I know was told: that a B&B with a $150,000 investment would not have the potential to create substantial work opportunities for Americans. And that was one of the conditions to get the visa.
> But I do know people who invested less monney into buying a hotel, and they got approved.
> So it probably depends on:
> - who is looking at your case
> ...


Let;'s be realistic - 150k does not buy a hotel and get it running until it makes a profit.


----------

